# How to keep yourself sane in times of emotional numbness



## Numb_1993 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello fellow sufferers,
i'm going through a very tough time.
Since May i suffer from severe emotional numbness..the only emotion i experience is despair about my current situation.
I'm very suicidal and currently in a psych ward so i'm safe there. As far as i don't get stimulated with anything atm i struggle massively with distracting myself and i seriously see no way out of this situation. I know there is many people here with emo. numbness so maybe you could give me some advice on how to cope better..how to distract yourself and get the thoughts of hopelessness and suicide out of your head. That would be great.. thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Numb_1993 said:


> Hello fellow sufferers,
> i'm going through a very tough time.
> Since May i suffer from severe emotional numbness..the only emotion i experience is despair about my current situation.
> I'm very suicidal and currently in a psych ward so i'm safe there. As far as i don't get stimulated with anything atm i struggle massively with distracting myself and i seriously see no way out of this situation. I know there is many people here with emo. numbness so maybe you could give me some advice on how to cope better..how to distract yourself and get the thoughts of hopelessness and suicide out of your head. That would be great.. thanks a lot in advance !


This is just something that came back to me, as I was doing my usual thing of trying to impress some improvement upon myself. I remembered a saying I used to use, "It's okay to feel this way."

It's about how there can be no conflict if there is no opposition. You can just sit quietly with this thought and sometimes things like emotional blocks wash over you.

I also had this thought to myself, "you're not listening!"

I always think I'm listening to myself, but I rarely am, except with hostility, which doesn't help. Again, I sit quietly with myself and try to listen without expectation or agenda.

I guess these are both exercises in self-acceptance which just came to mind.


----------



## Cheggy (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi ya. I'm struggling with distraction as well. I can't relax. Everything I do is a trigger. I've also felt emotionally vulnerable which is the worst.


----------



## Numb_1993 (Jul 22, 2020)

Dear Cheggy , if you feel emotional vulnerable can you still feel certain emotions then ? I try to distract myself by playing games thats almost the only thing with which I can distract myself atm.


----------

